# Proposed North Carolina Home Tax



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

In case all you home owners (and future home owners) haven't heard, some lawmakers want to impose a 1% state sales tax on homes now. So basically if you sell your $200,000 home, you will owe the state $2,000 in addition to the revenue stamps and other fees.

It's bad enough that we have one of the highest sales taxes in the nation for consumer goods, millions of dollars of our taxes go to fund the education and medical expenses of illegal immigrants, and now they want to tax the equity we have in our homes!

I highly encourage all of you to log onto www.itsabadidea.org to send letters the state reps and senators and tell them to oppose this idea.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

This is what happens when people elect Democrats... They tax and ban. I saw this story on the news about 2 weeks ago. A Democrat introduced this bill. I'll find the name for everyone and post it.

Democrats suck.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

With the amount of taxes, bonds, begging, etc. in this state, I am really starting to think we need someone to come in and teach these people better money management. 

So, got a link to this thing? I'd like to read it and start flooding mailboxes again.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's the Democrat dipshit who introduced and who sponsoring the bill:

Link

The link to the actual bill... *Local Option Tax Menu House Bill 153*

and get this... he's in the real estate business.

Listed under his occupation info:

Attorney, Real Estate Agent, Insurance Agent


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> Here's the Democrat dipshit who introduced and who sponsoring the bill:
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


He must not be active in real estate or somehow will profit. All I get in mail at home and at work from the Realtor's Association about how bad this is. They are fighting hard against this and they want us to saddle up and join the fight. Normally I don't just blindly do what Realtor's Association tells me to do, but in this case, I agree with them.

I got responses so far from the representatives I emailed from the www.itsabadidea.org website. So far they have all said they oppose this new tax.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This bill will hurt every day people but this isn't nearly as important as S.B.1251 or H.B.31 or H.B.830.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> This bill will hurt every day people but this isn't nearly as important as S.B.1251 or H.B.31 or H.B.830.


I'm going to keep a close eye on these two listed below... It should also be noted that both of the bills introduced below were sponsored by the same guy... Andrew C. Brock (Republican)

*S1094

**S1251*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

H.B. 830 takes state parks off the baned carry list and H.B. 31 Will allow you to eat in a place at also serves drinks while carring you won't be allowed to drink but your choices of eateries will expand greatly. I will be able to go to Applebees or many others that I can't eat in now.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

> Thank you for your email. I greatly appreciate hearing from you. Although I've
> not seen any legislation on this, I'm
> gathering info about this matter so that I can make an informative
> decision.
> ...


Imagine that.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> This bill will hurt every day people but this isn't nearly as important as S.B.1251 or H.B.31 or H.B.830.


From a gun standpoint, the home tax is not as important, however, this bill has a potential to affect my career and the thousands of other Realtors in the state. So it's pretty damn important.



tony pasley said:


> H.B. 830 takes state parks off the baned carry list and H.B. 31 Will allow you to eat in a place at also serves drinks while carring you won't be allowed to drink but your choices of eateries will expand greatly. I will be able to go to Applebees or many others that I can't eat in now.


I'd love to be able to carry in a restaurant. IMO, that is the stupidest rule they have regarding CCW. We can't drink while carrying anyway, why say we can't carry in a place that serves alcohol?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Got a response from Sen. Smith's office.



> Dear Bruce,
> Thank you for your email concerning your opposition to transfer taxes on
> property. Senator Smith is opposed to any new " home tax".
> Thank you again for contacting our office.
> ...


----------

